# New amp came in today! Need help quick



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

I got my new amp today Sundown SAZ-1500D and can someone help me with the wiring...

Here's how my subs hooked up to my old amp Saz-1200d 
The wiring terminal on this amp is - - + +













The new amp Saz-1500d terminal is + - - +

How would i hook up the negative and positive speaker wire to the amp?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

What final ohm load do you want the amp to see? What ohm is each voice coil on the subs?


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Subs are two ohms going to 1 ohm


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

dual 2 or 4 woofers.the terminals are all the same they just have 4 connections there the same inside its a mono blk...

4-dual 4 paralell-.5 series-2 ohm

4-dual 2 paralell-.25 series-1 ohm..


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

connect the red and black wire to the amp... that's all i need to know...


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

TTT

i need to beat out asap....

anyone got paint or photoshop and connect the red and black speaker wire to the amp.. thanks..


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just use one side of the pair of speaker terminals on the amp. Red to the far left, then black to the right of it. As stated above they are joined internal anyways. They just set it up with 2 outputs to give more options of wiring configurations.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 9 2010, 07:11 AM~19281750
> *Just use one side of the pair of speaker terminals on the amp. Red to the far left, then black to the right of it. As stated above they are joined internal anyways.  They just set it up with 2 outputs to give more options of wiring configurations.
> *



i tried that and also the other side and was only getting about 10% output..


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

You do not bridge them, it is a mono-block amplifier.
The connectors are in parallel inside the amp. If you hook 4 ohms to each one, you get two ohms. If you hook 2 ohms to each one, you get one ohm.
They are also there for strapping the amps, as pictured below....


Photo courtesy of Jacob on Sundown forums...









So...hook up two ohms to each output (instead of wiring all four together, split them to get 2 ohms per pair) and since they are parrallel internally, you will get the one ohm that you are looking for....

how many ohms are per voice coil??


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 10 2010, 12:23 AM~19290258
> *You do not bridge them, it is a mono-block amplifier.
> The connectors are in parallel inside the amp. If you hook 4 ohms to each one, you get two ohms. If you hook 2 ohms to each one, you get one ohm.
> They are also there for strapping the amps, as pictured below....
> ...




Thanks bro. The subs i have are 2 ohms...
Here's my old post for this when i was trying to hook my subs..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=537802&hl=
So i do have to rewire my subs huh.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

So, can someone sketch up the new wiring diagram on this pix... thanks...


New amp is Sundown Saz-1500D
Subs are 2 Ohms per sub


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Here you go..... hope this helps you out bro...

http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/woofer_c...ns.asp?Q=2&I=22

Try the bottom diagram for each pair and then run the 2 ohm outputs to each speaker input, internally you should get the paralleled one ohm..


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Dec 10 2010, 01:51 PM~19294006
> *Here you go..... hope this helps you out bro...
> 
> http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/woofer_c...ns.asp?Q=2&I=22
> ...



are u talking about the very bottom, which is option 3? That one shows = 8ohm load though....


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Try this homie


http://www.the12volt.com/caraudio/woofer_c...=4&I=22#results


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Dec 10 2010, 02:47 PM~19294440
> *are u talking about the very bottom, which is option 3?  That one shows = 8ohm load though....
> *


I meant the middle one haha. :biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

cool, thanks... 

i got it working but it's not hitting as loud as my old amp...

does the SAE-1200D have more power than the SAZ-1500D or something?

damn!!!! :angry:


----------



## rbruce (Oct 10, 2010)

here you go http://mobile.jlaudio.com/support_pages.php?page_id=161


----------



## rbruce (Oct 10, 2010)

here is single voice coil too if some one wants it http://mobile.jlaudio.com/support_pages.php?page_id=160


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

do you have a digital multi meter yet ?

if not go get one. they are 25$ at anywhere

set it to ohm load. it looks like a funny pair of headphones.

then take your speaker wires + and - off the amp and touch the red lead of the dmm. to the + and touch the black lead of the dmm to the - wire and the screen will tell you your ohm load the amp is recieving.

the saz will put out 1500w at 1 ohm load - and it will put out about 1900w at .5 ohm load if you have good enough electrical system to back up that kind of power demand. if not then please dont wire your subs to a .5 ohm load for the sake of the amp and your car.

there should be a noticible diffrence going from a 1200 to a 1500 amp.
not a whole truck ton - but your ears should definately tell the diffrence.

this link is the owner of sundown audio doing some testing on the saz1500
http://audioforum.termpro.com/cgi-bin/ubb/...20;t=013151;p=0


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rbruce_@Dec 13 2010, 08:30 PM~19319283
> *here you go http://mobile.jlaudio.com/support_pages.php?page_id=161
> *



thanks, i do have it hooked up now parallel to 1ohm..


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Dec 13 2010, 09:36 PM~19320068
> *do you have a digital multi meter yet ?
> 
> if not go get one.  they are 25$ at anywhere
> ...




nice, i might have to pick one of these up.. thanks...

but yeah, from my ears standpoint, the sae-1200d hit harder, well at the moment until i figure this bish out..


----------

